# Juego de 3 Botones para Trivia



## teporocho1000 (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola a todos los foreros. me dirijo a ustedes para solicitar ayuda a diseñar un circuito.

me llamo Juan Manuel  de Mexico y trabajo en el Teleton para ser especificos en el CRIT de Oaxaca Centro de rehabilitacion infantil).
no se mucho de electronica , mejor escrito no se nada, me dieron ala tarea realizar un circuito como el de los concursos
de trivias (preguntas) en esta caso  para tres participantes en el que el participante que oprima primero un boton active una luz y un timbre y  asu vez desactive momentaneamente los otros dos. aunve leyendo y me parecio entender que esto tine que ver con compuertas logicas, otra opcion que encontre leyendo un proco es con thyristores, (disculpen si no lo escribi bien)
los cuales lei que si se le pone corriente en direccion contraria se bloquean, bueno en fin ustedes son los expertos oajal pudieran ayudarme al brevedad, para realizar dicho dispositivo, ya que ando en contra del reloj.

ojo esto es sin fin de lucro, es para desarrollar unas dinamicas dentro del centro de rehabilitacion,

 saludos y mil gracias de antemano


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

Eso yo lo he hecho con contactores en esto:

YouTube - Pulsa el primero - Speed play

El primero que pulsa gana.
Para esto, una vez que se oprime el botó, este desconecta el resto de contactores.
Si necesitas practicar con puertas lógicas, utiliza esta página:

http://joshblog.net/projects/logic-gate-simulator/Logicly.html


----------



## teporocho1000 (Ago 7, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Eso yo lo he hecho con contactores en esto:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x07Tt-Mmf-I
> 
> ...


exactamente eso es lo que necesito desarrollar, pero quisiera que si alguien me ayudase a fabricar el circuito con componentes, es asi como un super favor especial, un amigo me desarrollo el siguiente circuito, es un poco urgente por eso recurro a ustedes


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

Has provado ese circuito?
no se si funcionará, pero sino pruebas... ...no sabes


----------



## teporocho1000 (Ago 7, 2009)

necesio alguno que ya este comprobado,   ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 7, 2009)

Te interesa usar relés?
Necesitarás muchos de 4 contacots, y te saldrá muuy caro, (si los consigues encontrar), pero una vez lo montas funciona seguro


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 7, 2009)

nah nah nah...

si el juego es a quien presiona primero, lo único que se puede implementar par que no haya confusiones es una compuerta XNOR para que desactive la salida que comanda la entrada de los pulsos.

no se si me explico...mientras los 3 pulsadores estén abiertos la XNOR tiene un 1 a la salida (deja activado la entrada de datos de pulsación), ahora bíen, cuando alguién presione 1 boton instantaneamente la compuerta cambia de estado inhabilitando las demás pulsaciones...

es más, se puede usar algun tipo de histeresis para que solo tome 1 pulso y no los 3 como si fuera ruido...

ademas se pueden agregar unas AND o algún enclavamiento, que mantenga encendida la luz del ganador.

si quieren les dejo un diagramita.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 7, 2009)

además no veo pq deba ser con corriente alterna de la red...es un peligro y no es necesario.

bien podrían ser lamparas de autos de 12volts o 24volts


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

teporocho1000 dijo:
			
		

> necesio alguno que ya este comprobado,   ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


No, no lo necesitas. Si quieres algo, también tienes que poner tu parte.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2009)

A ver si te va algo como esto.
Ojo, concuerdo con Electrodan en la posición de no darte todo servido, pero si es por una buena causa..
Maldito conflicto de intereses.

Me puse a pensar en algo duro y a prueba de casi todo. Me sale esto que usa relés nomás, duros, resistentes y no lo vas a poder romper ni aunque quieras.
Los pulsadores 1, 3 y 5 son normal abiertos y activan el relé doble inversor correspondiente y con eso desactivan las otras entradas.
Una vez pulsado, el relé queda "pegado" hasta que se presiona su "reset", switches normal cerrados y son los número 2, 4 y 6.

Te lo dejo en Livewire y en JPG, el primero podés simularlo si tenés el programa.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 7, 2009)

Sugerencia: evitar publicar cosas en formato privativo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola Electrodan.

Acá te dejo el link a la página de 7zip: http://www.7-zip.org/
Gratis y abre los .rar entre una multitud de otros archivos.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 8, 2009)

Con una compuerta OR se puede hacer fácilmente que se quede la luz encendida


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 8, 2009)

Muchachos, muchachos...  

nadie quiere guerra de Moderadores...sería como una especie de quilombo celestial entre Colosos, donde los titanes o dioses o incluso semidioses o humanos mortales deberían interferir para calmarlos..   

tranqui  take it easy


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2009)

Nadie se está peleando Draco.

Por otro lado, leyendo un poco por el tema que planteaste, Electrodan, ahí caí en lo que querías decir.
Me parece buena medida, así que acá dejo lo mismo que antes pero en .zip.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

mmm eso ya tiene buena pinta
pero... ...porqué hay 6 pulsadores?

Ese es el funcionamiento de la sección de selección del pulsa el primero.

Aunque faltaría que uno de los contactos de cada relé estuviera en paralelo con el pulsador correspondiente de ese relé, para que este se quedara continuamente realimentado..
Algo así:

Estos sitemas pueden almacenar un 1 ó un 0 en binario.
Lo malo es que si desenchufas se pierde todo. Lo bueno es que no hay mucho para perder


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2009)

Tiene seis porque no leíste más arriba  



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Los pulsadores 1, 3 y 5 son normal abiertos y activan el relé doble inversor correspondiente y con eso desactivan las otras entradas.
> Una vez pulsado, el relé queda "pegado" hasta que se presiona su "reset", switches normal cerrados y son los número 2, 4 y 6.



Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Un momento, ese comentario lo escribiste mientras comentaba, y por eso lo que había dicho quedava estúpido.
Bueno, olvidad mi cibujo...

Y no hacen falta 3 pulsadores de reset, basta uno solo que corte la alimentación general, evitarás estar pulsando botones todo el rato

En el esquema original del pulsa el primero, la funcion de detectar el primero que pulsa la hacían estos contactores:
La fila de arriba corta la alimentación del resto, y la de abajo se encarga de realimentar los otros contacores y de enviar la señal del ganador a otras partes del circuito.

La verdad deví haberlo dibujado en un A3, al escanearlo no lo puedo sacar completo, porque hay cables hasta por el borde de la hoja


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2009)

La mano es más rápida que la vista (frase del increíble Rucucu).

Bueno, podés hacerlo con uno que corte la alimentación general, si te gusta así.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Bueno, ahora la foto, que se me ha escapado:
esque sin querer le he dado a enviar si subirla, quando he querido editar ya me ha vuelto a pasar lo mismo  :evil:

porcierto, ese mini-interruptor que se encuentra en un lado del circuito es para desconectar el mando del jugador 1 ytrucar el juego..  
presenti que me ganarian cuando jugara con mis amigos


----------



## teporocho1000 (Ago 10, 2009)

Mil gracias por su ayuda y comentarios de todos, el fin de semana no pude conectarme, y pido una disculpa por aportar tan poco, la verdad mis conocimientos en electronica son muy pocos o casi nulos.  

desde un principipio traia atorado en la cabeza lo de los relevadores, ya que ya contaba con algunos;
para ser exactos  este modelo de 5 volts, que a mi parecer es muy economico

http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=RAS-0510

y el fin de seman esto fue lo que me salio



discupen por el diagrama lo hice en paint oajala sea entendible
los relevadores de abajo no son necesarios, pero como ya tengo unas lamparas de 120 v pues por eso los puse

el mecanismo es el siguiente: al pulsar un boton la carga de 5 volts abre los relevadores de los otros botones y al no llegarle corriente a estos ya no pasa nada si pulsan el boton esa misma corriente activa otro relvador que cierra un circuito con una lampara y Un timbre.   lo que me gustaria agregarle es algo para que retenga carga durante unos dos  o tres segundos ya que solo funciona cuando el boton se queda presionado . ¿se podra hacer con algun capacitor o algo asi?


ojala y pudiesen opinar sobre este diagrama


no se como agradecer el apoyo que se me ha brindado y el tiempo que se han tomado para realizar sus comentarios y diagramas

Muy agradeccido.... Muy agradeccido....   Muy agradeccido....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 10, 2009)

Muy bueno el dibujo!
Espero qeu no hayan cortocircuitos o ocosas así al pulsar varios pulsadores.. 
No lo he mirado demasiado..

Para que los relés se queden "pegados" puedes o hacer este circuito en cada relé: (mirar adjunto)

O bien poner condensadores en los relés de las bombillas para que estos se cargen y hagan funcionar el relé. Los relés tienen mucho consumo, así que calcula 2200uF  por segundo.

Si haces lo del principio necesiterás un botón de reset, para volver a jugar.

PD: la mejor forma de agradecer la ayuda en el foro es quedarse para resolver las dudas de otros o las tuyas mismas


----------



## Cacho (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola Teporocho1000

Lindo dibujo y está buena la idea, pero vas a tener un problema. Me explico:

Digamos que los relés de arriba son, de izquierda a derecha, R1, R2 y R3 y los tres interruptores, otra vez de izquierda a derecha, son normales abiertos y sus nombres, S1, S2 y S3. Los tres relés de abajo son RA1, RA2 y RA3.

Al pulsar S1, RA1 cambia de estado y enciende su foco. Hasta acá bien.
Al mismo tiempo, a través del cable rojo que está justo después del interruptor, manda voltaje a las bobinas de R2 y R3, haciendo que abran el contacto y no se puedan activar. Bien de nuevo.

PERO (y acá está el problema)
Fijate en el nodo que hay en el borne izquierdo de R2. Un cable verde lleva voltaje al bobinado de R1. Ups... Si aparece voltaje ahí, se abre su contacto y todo lo demás ya no funciona como debería.
Ya no hay más voltaje en los bobinados de los otros relés, así que podrían pulsarse, y R1 volvería al estado inicial. Apenas teminara de cerrarse el contacto de R1, aparece voltaje en los otros y vuelta a empezar.
Con los demás va a pasar lo mismo (cambia el color de los cables, pero eléctricamente es la misma historia)

Conclusión: El relé pulsado va a empezar a zumbar (abre y cierra) y los demás podrán pulsarse. La lámpara va a encenderse a la frecuencia que oscile el relé y puede que enciendan las tres también.
No te recomiendo armar algo así.

Mejor andá por algo con relés dobles inversores (o con más polos) para solucionar el circuito, o apuntá al diseño de un sistema de control con compuertas digitales.

Saludos


----------



## teporocho1000 (Ago 10, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Teporocho1000
> 
> 
> PERO (y acá está el problema)
> ...



Tiene toda la razon, hijoles seguire probando, el tiempo es el que me consume, ya  si alguien lo tiene con compuertas pues  se agradeceria infinitam,ente su ayuda toda ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Ago 10, 2009)

En la página anterior te pasé un diagrama que funciona con relés. 

Hay después una charla con Elosciloscopio sobre usar un reset general o los individuales como lo planteé yo. Cualquiera de las dos opciones es buena.

¿Qué es lo que no te sirve de ese?

Saludos


----------



## teporocho1000 (Ago 10, 2009)

probare con unos diodosen espera de lo que pase jaja, mira de 0 a 3 en tan solo unos dias,,, vaya  he aprendido bastante           ya nomas me faltan 97


----------



## teporocho1000 (Ago 10, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> En la página anterior te pasé un diagrama que funciona con relés.
> 
> Hay después una charla con Elosciloscopio sobre usar un reset general o los individuales como lo planteé yo. Cualquiera de las dos opciones es buena.
> 
> ...



una duda, eso reles commutados se pueden ahcer al poner dos en paralelo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 10, 2009)

Se puede, pero duplicás el consumo del circuito (dos bobinas por cada una de las que hay ahí) y hacés un poco más complejas las conexiones.

Tené en cuenta que un relé doble (o triple) inversor no es mucho más caro que uno inversor simple.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 11, 2009)

Aquí el problema está en los matereales, porque sólo se pueden usar relés, y con 3 contactores, que tienen muchos más contactos se podría hacer, además de no hacer falta otro relé para encender la bombilla, esta podría ir directamente conectada en para leleo con la bobina..


----------



## teporocho1000 (Ago 11, 2009)

bueno despues de ver el ultimo diegrama que me mandaron y pues dadas las cirunstancias del el material y que no puedo gastar mucho $$$$ mejor dicho lo menos posible agrege tres diodos tomando la idea de los digramas que vi posteados anteriormente y se soluciono el problema que cacho describia, mira que practimente el me dio la solucion ya que yo no enontraba que es lo que estaba mal,   ya trabaja a la perfección entonces con solo tres relevadores y tres diodos se puede llevar acabo , eso si jeje ago complejo todo el circuito, tratare de subir el diagrama ya bien hecho con algun programa que simula circuitos ,  saludos

y mil gracias por sus aportes ya que con cada aporte aprende se aprende mas, con un poquiti de cada uno arme este, jej algo tan facil para ustedes y tan dificil para mi  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:


----------



## Cacho (Ago 11, 2009)

De nada.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 16, 2009)

No sé si ya está esto resuelto, pero ojeando mi queridísimo catálogo de la tienda de electrónica he visto un módulo de 10$ hecho específicamente para eso


----------



## teporocho1000 (Ago 17, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> No sé si ya está esto resuelto, pero ojeando mi queridísimo catálogo de la tienda de electrónica he visto un módulo de 10$ hecho específicamente para eso



ya ya quedo,,   no he tenido tiempo de corregir el diagrama, lo que lo resolvio fueron los 3 diodos que van junto al pulsador para dar corriente a los relevadores, y para que el foco dure encendido uno segundos  los focos le puse unos capacitores  en apralelo a los relevadores , saludos

que tenga un poco de tiempo subo el diagrama, 


ojala y pudieses mandarme la liga del modulo que dices


----------



## agusto (Ene 30, 2010)

hola teropocho si no sabes mucho de elctronica usa reles que son mas faciles de entender y no te conplicas mucho


----------



## matygoy (Jun 22, 2010)

esta mu padre tu pagina creelo me sirvio de mucho para entender todo esto de las compuertas logicas nunca pense que fuera tan facil entenderlas asi 


grasias y sigue apoyandonos suerte


----------



## icefrank (May 19, 2012)

hola me podrias explicar, porque los rele oscilan en este caso?
que es lo que ase que un rele oscile si se esta manejando una corriente directa de 5v


----------

